# Zeichensatz Formular



## Miguel de Biber (13. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allesamt,

ich hab eine vielleicht grundlegende und leicht zu beantwortende Frage, aber bis dato noch nichts dazu gefunden, was mir weiterhilft.

Ich habe ein Formular, welches einen Namen, z.B. Müller, einliest. 
(Den verwende ich später für ne Abfrage auf ne MySQL-DB im Rahmen ner Cocoon-Pipeline - aber das ist in Zusammenhang mit meiner Frage eher von untergeordneter Bedeutung, denk ich.)

Beim Absenden wandert der abgefragte Wert ganz normal in die URL. Dummerweise
hauts mir dabei die Umlaute weg und ersetzt sie durch die bekannten Zeichenfolgen.

Ist das ein generelles Problem in HTML oder lässt sich das vermeiden?
Mit accept-charset im Formular allein ist das Problem ja nicht zu lösen.

Am Liebsten wär mir ja wenn ich irgendwo UTF-8 reinschreiben könnte   
anstatt den verwursteten Wert wieder zu entwursten,
oder alle Umlaute aus der DB zu verbannen   

Soweit,
Grüße

Miguel


----------



## redlama (13. Oktober 2004)

Also Du hast ein Formular mit sicherlich einem <input> und da gibst Du den Namen (z. B. Müller) an.
Und dann kommt nicht "Müller" am Ziel an?

Also bei mir schon, ...
Kannst Du da mal 'nen Link oder ein wenig Code posten?

redlama


----------



## Miguel de Biber (13. Oktober 2004)

Grundsätzlich sieht das Formular so aus...


```
<form name="choice" onsubmit="return FormScript();" accept-charset="UTF-8, ">
  <b>Bitte geben Sie den Suchbegriff ein:</b
  <input type="text" name="var" size="40"/>
	
  <b>Wählen Sie die Art der Abfrage:</b>
  <input type="radio" name="art" value="Person" checked="checked"/>Person
  <input type="radio" name="art" value="Referat"/>Referat
  <input type="radio" name="art" value="Abteilung"/>Abteilung

  <b>Wählen Sie das Ausgabeformat:</b>
  <input type="radio" name="format" value="HTML" checked="checked"/>HTML
  <input type="radio" name="format" value="PDF"/>PDF (Druckversion)
	
  <input type="reset" value="Eingaben verwerfen"/>
  <input type="submit" value="Suche starten"/>
</form>
```

... ein bisschen Arbeit wird noch von nem Script erledigt, aber das eigentliche Problem ist ja der Wert der Eingabe im URI und der lautet 
/...?var=M%C3%BCller... auf die Müller-Eingabe hin.

Miguel


----------



## redlama (13. Oktober 2004)

So sieht das (ein wenig gekürzt) bei mir aus:

<form method="post" action="anfrage-send.php" onsubmit="return Form1_Validator(this)" name="Form1">
Familienname<br>
<input name="Name" type="text" size="30" class="InputForm1" />
<input type="submit" value="Suche starten" />

Und bei mir kommt in der anfrage-send.php "Müller" an, wenn ich "Müller" eingegeben habe und kein "M&uuml;ller" bzw. "M%C3%BCller".

redlama


----------



## Miguel de Biber (15. Oktober 2004)

Danke erstmal!   
Was Du machen könntest ist, Deine method="post" rausnehmen uns es defaultmäßig über get laufen lassen, nur um den Müller mal als neuen URI-Anhang zu sehen und so zu sehen, was HTML aus den Umlauten bei Dir macht.

Ich glaube nämlich mittlerweile, dass es ein HTML-immanentes Problem,
unabhängig von dem von mir gewählten Zeichensatz ist.

Da ich nur mit reinem HTML ohne php arbeite, muss das Problem ja dort irgendwo liegen.

Miguel


----------

